# Mud Flaps.



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Thanks I always wondered what they would look like on the ECO. I have the uber expensive ones on the Subaru but might just settle for the $15 ones this time around. Let us know if MPG randomly goes down. 

















Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Putting a screw in that thin plastic? Said no way, got those push pin retainers like Chevy is using every where else on this thing, drilled a 1/4" hole and pushed them in. Maybe got carried away, used about five for each flap.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

NickD said:


> Putting a screw in that thin plastic? Said no way, got those push pin retainers like Chevy is using every where else on this thing, drilled a 1/4" hole and pushed them in. Maybe got carried away, used about five for each flap.


Rally Armors(at least the $200+ UR ones) come with plastic washers, retaining slip on brackets as well as screws to mount the flaps securely. I can't speak for the universal ones he has on. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## weimerrj (Dec 4, 2011)

Talk about mud flaps; my girl's got 'em....


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Coarse thread screws will will hold well, but IMO those are waaaay too wide for our cars.

The FE hit probably won't be significant, but it will be there nonetheless. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Coarse thread screws will will hold well, but IMO those are waaaay too wide for our cars.
> 
> The FE hit probably won't be significant, but it will be there nonetheless.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


FE was the reason I was hesitant in getting them granted the paint chips and over splash won't be an issue anymore. The 3m is not a complete solution as I had a chip half inch above it in 2000 miles of ownership. The expensive UR set is kinda more flexible when it comes to snow build up and salt hasn't discolor them.


----------



## weimerrj (Dec 4, 2011)

*sigh*


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

My favourite comedy movie of all time!

Don't you see my silo rising...


----------



## weimerrj (Dec 4, 2011)

It is pitch perfect fantastic, isn't it? 

Not to hijack the thread, but all I could think of was that "song" when I saw the thread. I thought more folks would get the reference, but I guess you have to be of a certain age nowadays.


----------



## Sanjay Collins (Jun 25, 2013)

Yeah, mine are just the $25 universal plastic ones. I didn't know how it was going to go so I didn't want to invest too much into it. I just used some regular Philips head screws, washers and nylon spacers. Worked just fine. I sprayed all the hardware black so they didn't stick out like a sore thumb. I'm going to grab one of those enamel paint pens today and fill in the Rally Armour logos, you can't even see them.










Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Front hardware








Rear hardware








Up close of material








It took me a minute to justify the UR flaps since the conservative factory flaps are just like the Cruze where they didn't stop rock chips on the body. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## TheKidJoey (Jul 27, 2013)

So u guys just screwed them into the plastic inner fender?


----------



## Sanjay Collins (Jun 25, 2013)

I did. Just used black spacers and black screws.


----------

